# New limbs for 1975 KamAct2 (single bolt) custom



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

BrianQ74 said:


> Attn: Martin Enthusiasts
> I’m trying to get a definitive answer on Martin KamAct2.
> I have read that 1974 original model had 2 bolt limbs and they changed to single bolt design in 1975. I have also heard the single bolt model referred to as the
> (Custom or Customizable) model.
> I’d really appreciate your insight on this and any estimation of value of New single bolt limbs.


is that a mag in your profile pic?! Try trigger x valve. Terms might be off but I think I know what I see


----------



## BrianQ74 (Apr 16, 2021)

2000 micromag with a Level 10 bolt.
I’ve wondered if I can fit the Xvalve in it but I have not tried. Does it work? 
Too much play in the trigger on this body


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes. It should fit. Mags are my jam. 

Sorry I have zeronanswer for your initial question, though.


----------



## BrianQ74 (Apr 16, 2021)

Tolbnd said:


> Yes. It should fit. Mags are my jam.
> 
> Sorry I have zeronanswer for your initial question, though.


Mag-nificent !! I actually called AGD 
recently and the one of the owners from the original panther design answered. 👍🏻


----------



## BrianQ74 (Apr 16, 2021)

Tolbnd said:


> Yes. It should fit. Mags are my jam.
> 
> Sorry I have zeronanswer for your initial question, though.


Mag-nificent !! I actually called AGD 
recently and the one of the owners from the original panther design answered.


----------

